# HAckintosh MAC PRO ou MAC MINI pour graphiste fauché ?



## inkobl (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais étudier la possibilité d'un hackintosh y a t'il un spécialiste sur ce site ou un autre qui puisse me conseiller ?

Voilà ce que je souhaite pouvoir faire du montage vidéo, after effects, de la colorimétrie vidéo, retouche photo... Je voudrais une machine robuste qui calcule vite qui n'ai pas une durée de vie limitée. Je cherche pas un truc beau limite dans un carton ça m'irait très bien. Mon budget autour de 1300&#8364; pas beaucoup plus.

Voici une liste plus détaillée :

- boitier ventilé pour une bonne pérennité des composants (le bruit me dérange pas trop je travail en musique en permanence avec un casque)

- *Moutain Lion*

- par soucie d'économie pas de graveur éventuellement un lecteur graveur Bluray.

*- CArte mère avec des ports SATA III (intéret de l'eSata ?)*
- pas de wifi mais du RJ45 pour avoir plus de bande passante
- 3 thunderbolt 
- (en option FW800 à moins que je puisse me contenter d'un adaptateur thundebolt)
- Avec le Thunderbolt plus besoin de DVI si je ne m'abuse ?
- posibilité de brancher minimum 2 écrans calibrés + un vidéo projecteur (éventuellement sans avoir à débrancher re-brancher cela abime les fiches et j'en ai marre de racheter des cables).
- Disque samsung 830 SSD 500Go ou 250Go 
(+ Disque externe (ou interne en config MAC PRO) de 2TO)
- sortie audio 3,5mm (entrée audio en option)
- 3 ports USB3

*Processeur*
- bien sur je veux du Quadricoeur i7 un truc genre comme ça : Intel core i7 3770K, 3,5GHz et overclockable (version K)

*Carte graphique NVIDIA*
- JE précise que je ne suis pas un GAMER par contre si besoin j'aimerais pouvoir faire de la 3D en complément d'aftereffects. J'hésite entre 1Go et 512Mo de RAM vidéo ?

*Alimentation ?*
aucune idée là dessus

- 2x8Go 1600Mhz de Ram Je pense que 32Go c'est un peu sur dimensionné ?

- En option j'aimerais savoir combien peut couter 3 ou 4 disque dur en RAID 5 ? Que faudrait il envisager comme capacité ? et surtout est ce viable en SSD ?

----

Est ce possible d'avoir une machine overlocké quel intérêt ?

Est ce possible d'envisager cette configuration en équivalent MAc mini ou bien faut il mieux envisager une config équivalent MAC PRO ?

Quelle serait l'espérance de vie de cette machine serait il possible de la faire évoluer si besoin au fil du temps sans pour autant avoir à débourser beaucoup d'argent.

Faut il attendre HAswell pour se lancer ?

FAut il attendre que le prix du SSD baisse ?

Quels sont les matériaux dont le prix risque de baisser prochainement ?

Quel est la bonne période pour se lancer dans cette aventure ?

ESt-ce que je peux sérieusement envisager d'utiliser le boitier de mon vieux G5 qui n'a pas de refroidissement liquide mais qui a rendu l'ame ? Est ce qu'il y a possibilité de réexploiter ses vieux ventilos ? N'est ce pas problématique ?
apparemment cela semble faisable : http://legacy.tonymacx86.com/viewtopic.php?f=76&t=41145 

Est ce qu'il existe un boitier que je puisse brancher sur le thunderbolt pour avoir différentes connectique USB3, FW800, Esata... Est-ce que celui ne pourrait pas me permettre de faire des économies ?

Beaucoup de questions déjà et mon travail pendant ce temps qui n'avance pas allez merci à bientôt... J'espère avoir quelques réponses Merci


----------



## Sly54 (19 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,



inkobl a dit:


> Je voudrais étudier la possibilité d'un hackintosh y a t'il un spécialiste sur ce site ou un autre qui puisse me conseiller ?i


Un site que j'aime bien vient juste de faire un article sur le sujet : ici.
Je n'en dirai pas plus, je ne connais pas le monde du Hack'


----------



## inkobl (19 Septembre 2012)

Oui intéressant je connais ce site en effet c'est moche...

Moi aussi j'en ai essuyé des problémes mac :
Power Mac, G5, G4, et trois MBP core 2 duo late 2007 avec ça carte graphique NVIDIA de m... 

Plus j'y songe plus je me dis que mon vieux G5 mérite bien une seconde vie... Et c'est vrais qu'elle était trop bien cette boite...

Personne pour me conseiller un forum plus spécialisé en Français exclusivement ? Va falloir que je retappe tout ça en ricain ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Est ce envisageable d'imaginer un hackintosh avec uniquement 3 ou 4 Thunderbolt ?
Plus un machin comme ça : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/246972/matrox-ds1-une-station-d-accueil-thunderbolt

- Moutain Lion 10.8.3

Quel carte mère pour mon hackintosh ?
- 3 ou 4 thunderbolts
- posibilité de brancher 2 écrans + un vidéo projecteur
- interface SATA III c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux ?


----------



## itOtO (22 Septembre 2012)

Vu la config que tu souhaites il faudrait partir sur une carte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH avec un core i7 3770K, comme carte graphique une GTX 660 ou 670 selon ton budget.
2x8Go de RAM suffiront amplement, une alim de 600W, 750 grand max si vraiment beaucoup de disques dur, ventilos, cartes d'extension, etc...

Pour le thunderbolt sur Hackintosh, pour l'instant tout ce qui est données peut passer par le thunderbolt à condition que le périphérique soit branché au démarrage (pas de hot-plug), pour l'écran il faut le laisser sur les ports vidéos de la carte graphique et il n'est donc pas possible d'voir un seul cable thunderbolt branché pour avoir une seule chaine avec le(s) écran(s) et tous les périph.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2012)

Heu ... Si tu peux attendre Haswell vas y attends mais si tu peux attendre c'est que tu n'en as pas encore besoin ^^


----------



## inkobl (22 Septembre 2012)

OK merci je vais peut être me lancer pour un truc de ce gout là :

http://www.tonymacx86.com/golden-bu...h-i7-3770k-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-660-ti-7.html

C'est ennuyeux pour le hot plug et encore plus de ne pouvoir brancher d'écrans en thunderbolt.

Du coup je me demande si ça vaut la peine de prendre du thunderbolt si je peux brancher tout mes disques en interne...

Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2012)

Bah Thunderbolt est prometteur mais niveau support...


----------



## itOtO (23 Septembre 2012)

Personnellement, le thunderbolt n'a pour moi et pour l'instant que très peu d'intérets... Il s'adresse principalement a un public professionnel dont le besoin de performances peut justifier le couts de ce matériel. Pour un utilisateur lambda, les débits disponibles via le thunderbolt n'ont aucun intéret et restent hors de prix, qui a besoin d'un raid 5 de SSD pour une utilisation perso?

Le seul domaine ou j'y vois un intéret serait dans le cas d'un utilisation nomade avec un laptop, doublé d'une station de travail fixe avec ecrans, periphériques divers, etc, ou le thunderbolt permet de se brancher d'un seul cout a tous les périphériques (typiquement, le cas du dock matrosk que tu mets en lien dans le premier post), et meme dans ce cas, d'autres solutions moins chères et existent et suffisent amplement...


Dans le cas du hackintosh, on est sur du desktop, on rajoute en plus par dessus la non compatibilité des systèmes permettant de faire transiter a la fois les données et les signaux vidéo par le thunderbolt (et c'est pas pres de changer!), et on perd le hot-plug (ca ca peut evoluer!)... Donc très peu pour moi!


La Z77x ud5h que tu as choisi sera amplement suffisante pour tes besoins, et il ne faut pas oublier que sur hackintosh on a aussi accès a des ports Sata en pagaille, du e-Sata, de l'usb 3, et tout ca a moindre cout! Ce qui permet de se passer très facilement du thunderbolt ;-)


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Septembre 2012)

C'est bien le thunderbolt car sur une prise tu peux avoir ton hub et ton écran. Mais l'écran d'Apple coûte une fortune et j'ai pas vu d'autre écran Thunderbolt.


----------



## inkobl (23 Septembre 2012)

> la non compatibilité des systèmes permettant de faire transiter a la fois les données et les signaux vidéo par le thunderbolt (et c'est pas pres de changer!)



ça veut dire en claire que l'on ne peut pas brancher un écran et disque dur en même temps ? C'est bien dommage...

J'espère que malgré tout les constructeurs vont venir au thunderbolt et qu'on y viendra progressivement. C'est tout de même cool d'avoir un seul cable plutôt que d'avoir à en changer tout le temps...


----------



## itOtO (25 Septembre 2012)

Ce problème n'est pas du au fait que les constructeurs n'impl&#279;mentent pas assez rapidement le thunderbolt, mais simplement que pour faire transiter l'image par ce moyen il faut bidouiller un peu, car par définition le signal vidéo de la carte graphique sort directement par les ports vidéo de cette même carte et ne transitent a aucun moment par la carte mère ou une autre carte d'extension sur laquelle serait situé le ou les ports thunderbolt.

D'ailleurs une partie des solutions thunderbolt sur PC utilisent un câble pour brancher la sortie vidéo de la carte graphique sur un connecteur particulier de la carte mère. Le soucis de toutes ces genres de solutions, c'est qu'elles utilisent toutes des technologies propriétaires, celle d'apple y compris. C'est un peux comme pour switcher du chipset graphique intel intégré a la carte graphique, tous les PC utilisent la techno Virtu d'Intel, et comme Apple utilisent sa propre techno propriétaire sur le Mac, on est pas prêts d'avoir ce genre de trucs sur nos Hackintosh...

Le seul espoir qui persiste, ça va être de voir comment Apple ajoutera le thunderbolt sur les futurs Mac Pro...


----------



## inkobl (25 Septembre 2012)

Que penses tu des solutions de type hypervirtualisation comme ZEN comparativement au hackintosh ?

Je dois dire que même si la communauté du hackintosh à l'air active j'ai un peu peur de mettre autant d'argent pour avoir une configuration qui ne fonctionnera pas forcément comme je l'entends et surtout être à la merci de n'importe quel mise à jour... Voici la configuration que j'avais imaginée dans les standards actuel :

3770K core i7 3,5Ghz -> amazon FR 309
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5-TH*->*amazon FR 285
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 660 Ti*->*amazon FR 290
Cooler Master - GXpower750Bronze - Alimentation PC - 750 W*->*amazon FR 80*
SanDisk Extreme SSD 240 GB SATA 6.0 Gb-s 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SDSSDX-240G-G25*->*amazon FR 164
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz PC3 240 Pin DIMM Memory CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10*-> amazon FR 95
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2To SATAIII  3,5" 7200RPM 16Mo*-> amazon FR 95
Asus - PA248Q - Ecran PC 24" (61 cm) - LCD - 1920 x 1200 - Noir 394,95
NZXT - Source 210 Elite - Boîtier PC - USB 3.0 - Noir **occasion amazon FR 44

TOTAL soit 1756 TTC ou encore 1468 HT


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2012)

Tu veux dire Xen non? 

Pour avoir utilisé VMware ESXi c'est très performant... Mais ça ne vaut quand même pas une machine physique. 

Après une machine comme celle a laquelle tu penses devrait pouvoir dépasser sans aucun soucis un Mac Mini sous virtualisation... Pour le processeur. 

Par contre OS X est-il bien supporté? 
ça c'est un soucis à voir  

Donc soit tu te prends une tour soit un Mac Mini, mais je pense que Xen c'est plus de soucis que de solutions.


----------



## inkobl (25 Septembre 2012)

Xen, oui, Pardon c ce que je voulais dire moi j'ai essayé wmvare c'était pas trop mal.

Mais bon oui t'as raison c pas braiment légal ça...

Dommage que le hackintosh ne soit pas plus répandu et libéralisé ça m'ennuie de devoir payé 1500 pour qq chose qui ne fonctionne pas parfaitement.

Je vais essayer de voir tout ce qui ne marche pas puis je me ferais mon idée sur le hackintosh...


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2012)

Les GPU Nvidia ont l'air de marcher quand mis dans un Mac Pro déjà. Je vois pas pourquoi ça n'irait pas sur Hackintosh. 

Le problème c'est le reste.


----------



## inkobl (26 Septembre 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Ce problème n'est pas du au fait que les constructeurs n'impl&#279;mentent pas assez rapidement le thunderbolt, mais simplement que pour faire transiter l'image par ce moyen il faut bidouiller un peu, car par définition le signal vidéo de la carte graphique sort directement par les ports vidéo de cette même carte et ne transitent a aucun moment par la carte mère ou une autre carte d'extension sur laquelle serait situé le ou les ports thunderbolt.
> 
> D'ailleurs une partie des solutions thunderbolt sur PC utilisent un câble pour brancher la sortie vidéo de la carte graphique sur un connecteur particulier de la carte mère. Le soucis de toutes ces genres de solutions, c'est qu'elles utilisent toutes des technologies propriétaires, celle d'apple y compris. C'est un peux comme pour switcher du chipset graphique intel intégré a la carte graphique, tous les PC utilisent la techno Virtu d'Intel, et comme Apple utilisent sa propre techno propriétaire sur le Mac, on est pas prêts d'avoir ce genre de trucs sur nos Hackintosh...
> 
> Le seul espoir qui persiste, ça va être de voir comment Apple ajoutera le thunderbolt sur les futurs Mac Pro...



Je ne comprends pas sur http://www.tonymacx86.com/ les utilisateurs ont l'air unanime sur la facilité d'utilisation du thunderbolt il n'y a que le hot plug qui ne fonctionne pas pour le moment mais ça va changer et puis si c'est juste ça c pas si grave...


----------



## inkobl (26 Septembre 2012)

J'ajoute qu'il existe une carte mère qui se relie a la carte graphique : http://www.anandtech.com/show/5935/asus-thunderbolt-ex-upgrade-card-for-7series-motherboards


----------



## itOtO (27 Septembre 2012)

La virtualisation c'est sympa mais loin d'égaler une vraie machine... Et payer un PC 1500&#8364; pour avoir l'équivalent d'un Mac Mini en machine virtuelle sous windows c'est un peu dommage 

Dans l'absolu, même si tu n'arrivais pas a utiliser ton Hackintosh, tu peux toujours installer Windows dessus et virtualiser OSX si besoin.

Après, pour partager mon expérience, j'ai croiser pas mal de monde se lançant dans le Hackintosh depuis 1 ans, j'en ai aidé beaucoup a installer leur machine et je n'ai jamais vu un échec, mis a part sur des configuration pas du tout adaptées (genre portable, etc...). Généralement le pire qui puisse arriver c'est d'avoir un chipset audio qui ne marche pas très bien, ou un port USB qui déconne, une machine qui déconne en sortant de veille et qu'il ne faut donc pas mettre en veille (et vu la rapidité de démarrage sur un SSD, c'est pas très dérangeant d'éteindre la machine quand on part...). Bref des trucs pas non plus insurmontable, qu'on peut résoudre dans la majorité des cas.

Pour le thunderbolt, oui il marche très bien sur Hackintosh, mis a part le hot-plug, chose qui peut évoluer dans quelques temps et être résolu. Par contre il y a un truc qui ne marche pas et qui ne marchera a mon avis jamais, c'est de pouvoir faire passer les données et le signal audio via le thunderbolt sur un Hackintosh. En soit c'est pas rédhibitoire, surtout qu'on parle de machine fixe dans des tours, donc pas franchement la config qu'on voudrait relier a tous nos periphs avec un seul câble du comme un Macbook Air, mais bon faut le savoir!
Après on garde tout les autres avantages du Thunderbolt: débit énormes, possibilité de chainer les périph, périph vu comme étant brancher en interne, ce qui permet par exemple de faire directement la mise a jour firmware d'un SSD dans un boitier.

Pour ton exemple de config, j'ai pas grand chose a dire a part qu'elle sera pas trop dure a installer et qu'elle devrait dépoter!
La GTX 660Ti est très bien supportée par OSX, et si tu veux savoir quel modèle prendre: http://www.tonymacx86.com/general-h...611-660-ti-thread-questions-answers-here.html
Pour la Z77X UP5 TH, tu peux trouver un guide spécifique ici: http://www.tonymacx86.com/mountain-...cess-gigabyte-ga-z77x-up5-th-thunderbolt.html

Pour la carte d'extension thunderbolt d'Asus, le soucis est que cette carte thunderbolt va probablement utiliser des composants spécifiques et un firmware pour associer le flux vidéo et celui de données avant de le faire sortir au niveau du connecteur thunderbolt. Et tout ce petit mic mac ne sera probablement jamais pris en charge par OSX, tout simplement parce que Apple utilise sa propre solution et n'a d'on pas besoin de supporter celles des autres constructeurs...
C'est la même chose pour les chipset vidéo intégré + cartes graphiques, Apple utilisent une techno propriétaire pour qu'OSX switch de l'un à l'autre, les constructeurs PC utilisent la techno Virtu de Apple. Résultat impossible d'avoir cette fonction sur un Hackintosh.


----------



## inkobl (27 Septembre 2012)

Ok depuis mon premier poste j'ai pas mal réfléchi et voilà la configuration que j'ai choisi :

MoBo :
 Gigabyte - Z77X-UP5H -> 285 
(or Gigabyte - Z77X-UD5H ->198)

Processor:
 3770 core i7 3,4Ghz 8Mo -> 267,99 *without overlock
(or 3770K core i7 3,5Ghz*8Mo -> 309 304 with overlock)

GFX:
 EVGA GTX660 268,71
(or EVGA GTX670 433*best but quite expensive)

Power Supply :
 Seasonic - X-560W 130
(Antec TP 650W 120)

&#8232;Various:
 SanDisk Extreme SSD 240 GB SATA III -> 164 idem cdiscount
 Corsair Vengeance 16 GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10 -> 95
 Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2To SATAIII 3,5" 7200RPM 64Mo -> 95 89,90
 NZXT - Source 210 Elite - Boîtier PC - USB 3.0 - Noir  -> 44 (second hand)

Total: 1380,71 TTC (1154,43HTT)

Tout les conseils sont les bienvenus, j'ai encore quelques doute sur la carte graphique qui est très récente à ne pas confondre avec la 660ti. J'attends d'avoir peut être un peu plus de retour avant de ma lancer... J'hésite aussi à prendre un peu plus de marge pour overlocké et augmenté les Watts ds mon power supply mais j'ai peur de dépasser les 1500 ce qui correspondait à la limite que je m'étais fixé. Merci


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Septembre 2012)

Passer de la 660 à la 670 sans s'arrêter sur la TI ? C'est le grand écart


----------



## inkobl (27 Septembre 2012)

Bah je sais bien mais il y a une personne qui m'a déconseillé les ti 6xx... Va savoir pourquoi ce n'est pas bien claire pour moi. Enfin de toute façon sur le papier je pense que la 660 étant moins cher et pas énormément moins capable correspondrait parfaitement à mon usage.


----------

